# So-Cal KrispyKreme Lucky#7 Meet **DONT MISS**



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

_* PLEASE LOOK @ THE RULES & INFO *_

_*When: Tuesday DEC/18th at 9pm **bi weekly meet***_
Why to come to this meet:
Chill out & Meet some new people
Have some panda x / donuts / Wendy’s
Best Meet to be @ on a Tuesday night
(Show off your work aqua your car)

Details: CHP & BPD is cool with us so don’t mess up that respect

*>>>(LEAVE THE STREET MIND AT HOME)<<<*


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE SHOPPING
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT*


 ADRESS IS: ** 1521 N Victory Pl, Burbank, CA ** it is in the Burbank empire center


*** We have had a HUGE 6th Meet But ( There need to be less peeling out and revving ) & pick up the trash lets not loose this spot to dumb crap *** 

PICTURES WILL BE TAKEN AT 5TH MEET BY AUTOTRANSMUTE AND OTHERS

_*>>>>NOW WE WILL REPORT ANYONES PLATES TO THE AUTHORITIES IF THEY BURN OUT<<<*_ 

>> PLEASE FOLLOW RULES DONT SPEED AT ALL IN PARKING LOT ( I WILL RIGHT DOWN YOUR PLATES IF YOU CAUSE TROUBLE ) <<<<










_*FOLLOW THE RULES SO YOU AND I CAN ESTABLISH A LEGIT MEET*_


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE SHOPPING
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT*





* WARNING: we have already reported some plates due to some people speeding in and out of the parking lot Do not attend this meet if you plan to do so (you will get a citation in the mail or be listed as a Street racer to police) (AGAIN DO NOT COME TO THIS MEET IF YOUR GOING TO BREAK THE RULES) ** revving and burn outs are not permitted at this meet ** thanks you and hope to see you all @ the next KrispyKreme meet *


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

This Meet has been postponed =(

I’ve decided to do this due to holiday shopping and safety of the scene

We have had so many good turnouts but with big crowds come allot of knuckle heads

I will post a new thread when the time comes to

And it will be ten times better than the last one

I hope all of you stick with me on my decision and please don’t show any Tuesdays @ the empire center aka krispy kreme

I will post a bigger better meet ASAP 

So sorry to allot of you things pop up and I have to do whets best for all of us thanks

If you have any question please ask

For future meet sponsors or if you want to be in my upcoming car show

Please e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------

